# Is Dwayne Wade the nearest thing to Michael Jordan since Michael Jordan ?



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I vote yes


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Norm Van Lier - "Lebron"


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

Wade does shoot and penetrate alot like the old MJ. but lebron is the better player.


----------



## Buford T. (Mar 8, 2005)

Wade is the nearest to MJ in terms of the sense of anticipation I get watching him and his reckless ability to create and score at any time. Lebron is better but I would rather watch Wade right now.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

The way he attacks the basket is reminiscent of Jordan.

But there's no reason to compare a player to Jordan in entirety until the player has been at the top of the NBA for 10+ years. His longevity (a testament to his ability to adapt his game to his athletic abilities) is a more impressive achievement than his skills in any given year, IMO. Kobe gets the comparison a lot too, and my response in those debates is always: "Well, Penny Hardaway was just about as good as Jordan for a while there too." Wade has a long way to go.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I disagree, Dwyane Wade is a better player then Lebron James. Lebron James hasn't figured it out and matured like Wade. Remember, Jordan wasn't a good leader, more of a ballhog and stuff during the first threepeat. He learned how to be a real teammate while playing baseball, and then when he started trusting his team more, during the second three peat when he didn't have all his physical talents, but a lot still, he was able to make the best teams of all time in a 3 year span. Lebron James can eventually win a championship on his talents alone, but until Lebron James starts to trust his teammates, or more importantly get teammates that he can trust, then he will be a truly great player. What makes Wade so great is that is he already knows how to be a great team player, and when to make the distinction of team, and when to take over. When Shaq is in he will let Shaq get the job done because he knows thats best, when Shaq is out, Wade will just dominate. I just don't see many people that can stop Wade when he drives, he is a truly great player, and I would like to take my hat off to myself for saying he would be a superstar, and best of his class.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> I disagree, Dwyane Wade is a better player then Lebron James. Lebron James hasn't figured it out and matured like Wade. *Remember, Jordan wasn't a good leader, more of a ballhog and stuff during the first threepeat.* He learned how to be a real teammate while playing baseball, and then when he started trusting his team more, during the second three peat when he didn't have all his physical talents, but a lot still, he was able to make the best teams of all time in a 3 year span. Lebron James can eventually win a championship on his talents alone, but until Lebron James starts to trust his teammates, or more importantly get teammates that he can trust, then he will be a truly great player. What makes Wade so great is that is he already knows how to be a great team player, and when to make the distinction of team, and when to take over. When Shaq is in he will let Shaq get the job done because he knows thats best, when Shaq is out, Wade will just dominate. I just don't see many people that can stop Wade when he drives, he is a truly great player, and I would like to take my hat off to myself for saying he would be a superstar, and best of his class.


*I don't know who told you that, but they lied to you.*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> *I don't know who told you that, but they lied to you.*


All he did was ride his teammates ***, and not in a good way either. Not saying that it didn't help it got everyone playing at a higher level, but he showed a better way of leadership during the 2nd 3-peat.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

There is no "nearest" thing to MJ I dont see how anyone who ever saw Mj play could say that and not laugh out loud .


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> There is no "nearest" thing to MJ I dont see how anyone who ever saw Mj play could say that and not laugh out loud .


Actually there has to be a nearest thing to MJ in theory. But I agree, there is nothing close to MJ at all.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Give me LeBron, no doubt. And when talking about talent after the Jordan era you have to give Kobe some love. He is Jordanesque from time to time, although his reputation did take a hit during the last years, from Denver to Shaq, to Atkins, etc.

And dont forget when talking Wade that he plays with Shaquille O'Neal. If you team up LeBron and Shaq nowadays, you have a sure-fire winner. 

As you see, Im not one of Wade's biggest fans. I like his game, but...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Since you were 2 or 3 years old when the first 3-peat started, I'll let you slide, sloth. But I would have thought you would have at least seen Game 5 of the 1991 Finals on ESPN Classic or something, when Jordon kept passing the ball to Paxson in the 4th quarter so Paxson could shoot. That's just one example, but Phil Jackson got MJ sharing the ball before they ever won their first ring.

One year at the end of the season, Collins moved MJ to Point Guard and he averaged a triple-double the rest of the year. You weren't born yet, but trust me most selfish ball hogs don't average double-digit assists.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Dwayne is the current "next MJ."
The previous one was Kobe.
The one before that was Penny Hardaway.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Since you were 2 or 3 years old when the first 3-peat started, I'll let you slide, sloth. But I would have thought you would have at least seen Game 5 of the 1991 Finals on ESPN Classic or something, when Jordon kept passing the ball to Paxson in the 4th quarter so Paxson could shoot. That's just one example, but Phil Jackson got MJ sharing the ball before they ever won their first ring.
> 
> One year at the end of the season, Collins moved MJ to Point Guard and he averaged a triple-double the rest of the year. You weren't born yet, but trust me most selfish ball hogs don't average double-digit assists.


It had nothing to do with how MJ was playing on the court. Yes, I know what game you are talking about. Game 5, Jordan passed it to Paxson, and Paxson made 4 straight shots correct? I am talking about how MJ was an ******* to his teammates, in particular Bill Cartwright and Horace Grant. MJ is a great on court leader, but he was a much more pleasant person to be a teammate of during the 2nd threepeat than the first one.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> It had nothing to do with how MJ was playing on the court. Yes, I know what game you are talking about. Game 5, Jordan passed it to Paxson, and Paxson made 4 straight shots correct? I am talking about how MJ was an ******* to his teammates, in particular Bill Cartwright and Horace Grant. *MJ is a great on court leader, but he was a much more pleasant person to be a teammate of during the 2nd threepeat than the first one.*


That is a hell of a long way from


> Jordan wasn't a good leader, more of a ballhog and stuff during the first threepeat


But was MJ a nicer guy the 2nd time around? He once slugged Steve Kerr in practice, and he didn't play with Kerr until the 2nd threepeat since Kerr wasn't a Bull in 1993.

Was he a different MJ the second time around? Sure. But he still wasn't Mr. Congeniality when it came to the game, he was the world's biggest *****, which is why he was so great.

EDIT: At least you know your Finals history quite well sloth, you were what about 2 at the time?


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Kobe Is The Nearest Thing To Mj


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Because no longevity, as mentioned, no one has been Jordan-like since Jordan.

Since longevity is out of the equation, two guys that instantly come to mind: Grant Hill (pre-injury) and Penny Hardaway (pre-injury). These guys were going to be Jordanesque, for sure. They were DOMINANT players that were non-big men. They made other teammates better, scored like no one's business, played defense like their lives counted on it. 

Penny Hardaway, 1995-96: 22 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 7 apg, 2 spg, shooting 51% from the field. Started 82 games and logged 37 mpg.

Grant Hill, 1996-97: 21 ppg, 9 rpg, 7 apg, 1.8 spg on 50% shooting. Started 80 games.

Kobe Bryant, 2002-03: 30 ppg, 7 rpg, 6 apg, 2.2 spg on 45% shooting. Started 82 games and averaged 41.5 mpg.

Wade has to surpass them first, before taking on a Jordan-like title.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree with Showtyme but even if you break it down to a game by game there is no one even close .Jordan was the the most dominant player every game the entire game he didnt take months,weeks,days,halves,quarters, minutes off and were talking both ends of the floor.

His taking his lump games were 37 6 4 not these single digit elimination games some of these players are getting handed out to them now .

There is not a player today that can match the intensity Mj brough to the floor ever game.NO ONE !!

end of Rant :biggrin: 

sorry


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> I agree with Showtyme but even if you break it down to a game by game there is no one even close .Jordan was the the most dominant player every game the entire game he didnt take months,weeks,days,halves,quarters, minutes off and were talking both ends of the floor.
> 
> His taking his lump games were 37 6 4 not these single digit elimination games some of these players are getting handed out to them now .
> 
> ...


I think you are forgetting about a girl named Hinrich.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Talentwise, there has been couple of player so far to remind me of MJ. Personally these are players that made and make me go and say "Damn he is good. ANd he could be next Jordan."

Penny (only for a short period of time in his career but he was damnn good.)
Kobe 

And now, Wade

Of the above three only Wade gave me chill while waching him. Not always, but during last year playoff run, I was sitting there watching him go and I felt physical chill (goose bump and everything). So in short I am answering based on what my body is telling me, not the brain. :biggrin: Although I was already crazy over him since college days, that was some revelation. Back then I thought the only thing missing right now for Wade to be like MJ was jump shot and then come this season his shot is way better than last year. Probably better than MJ's second season in NBA. 

On another note, as good as he is as a player TMac never reminds me of MJ and LeBron doesn't seem to have that IT factor to completly dominate the game to be considered MJ-like. Obviously he is super-talented but he is more like Magic. There is a reason why Magic is Magic, not MJ. Not that Magic is far off MJ but still.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

sloth said:


> I think you are forgetting about a girl named Hinrich.


And what is this? Joke is supposed to be funny, got it?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> And what is this? Joke is supposed to be funny, got it?


Nothing wrong with saying "girl named Hinrich", but it's where you say it. Timing is everything, it just wasn't funny as you used it, sloth. Sorry.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

To compare anybody to Jordan at this point is ridiculous. Kobe's not close to MJ because he didn't lead his team anywhere and at no point has shown what he needs to show to become MJ despite his infatuation. Remember, Jordan ranked consistently in the top 50 in points, rebounds, assists, and steals. Wade doesn't have the pure ability that Jordan does, though his shot at the Garden against the Knicks is eerily reminiscent. LeBron is probably closer to Magic than Jordan, but I'll maintain they need to put him at the point. They have a good squad, but too many people are putting into LeBron's head he has to drop 40 a game. The thing I'd be scared about, is putting LeBron next to a bunch of guys that can fly. Why not start Showtime II? It wouldn't work with the Suns and Sonics success. Of course it would, yet not enough maturity on LeBron's part or sense on the organization's part to put it all together. So to sum up...

Kobe = talent-wise and flair for the dramatic, the closest, yet lacks the personability and complete game Jordan had

Wade = not enough talent-wise, but has all the things Jordan did

LeBron = more Magic than MJ.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I don't know if he's the closest yet. Kobe is probably the closest, but hes no MJ by a long shot.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I can't compare anyone to Jordan, least of all early Jordan. 

Some of you are too young to remember him from those first three or four years. He was a much, much different player from the one who won those FIRST three titles, nevermind the second three.

The best way I can describe it this -- whether on offense or defense, back then it seemed that there was hardly ever a time that Jordan didn't either have the ball or have it within an arm's length of him. He was just everywhere doing everything -- ripping down defensive boards over centers, blocking shots, locking guys up, you name it. He was a 6-6, 200-pound uber-athlete playing at the pace of Earl Boykins on speed. I'm not doing it justice.

Later, when Scottie and Horace came along to shoulder some of the burden, he became a more complete -- and successful -- player. But man, those first three or so seasons were out of this world from an entertainment standpoint. You truly never knew what you were going to see when you tuned in or showed up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I can't compare anyone to Jordan, least of all early Jordan.
> 
> Some of you are too young to remember him from those first three or four years. He was a much, much different player from the one who won those FIRST three titles, nevermind the second three.
> 
> ...


Perhaps this does him justice: He made his opponents look like statues.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Perhaps this does him justice: He made his opponents look like statues.


And his teammates.



But Scott is right. Pre-championship Jordan is often criticized, but unless you watched him night in and night out, you just don't understand what a singular force he was. 

He was like The Roadrunner in a league full of Coyotes.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

sloth said:


> I disagree, Dwyane Wade is a better player then Lebron James. Lebron James hasn't figured it out and matured like Wade. Remember, Jordan wasn't a good leader, more of a ballhog and stuff during the first threepeat. He learned how to be a real teammate while playing baseball, and then when he started trusting his team more, during the second three peat when he didn't have all his physical talents, but a lot still, he was able to make the best teams of all time in a 3 year span. Lebron James can eventually win a championship on his talents alone, but until Lebron James starts to trust his teammates, or more importantly get teammates that he can trust, then he will be a truly great player. What makes Wade so great is that is he already knows how to be a great team player, and when to make the distinction of team, and when to take over. When Shaq is in he will let Shaq get the job done because he knows thats best, when Shaq is out, Wade will just dominate. I just don't see many people that can stop Wade when he drives, he is a truly great player, and I would like to take my hat off to myself for saying he would be a superstar, and best of his class.


Well I think we can tell that you've never seen LeBron play. LeBron has been criticized many times this year because he tries to get his teammates involved too much instead of taking over and dominating. LeBron does know when he needs to take over though (see New Orleans the other night).

If you think about it, Cleveland needs him to take over all the time because his team is pretty crappy. LeBron makes Z and Gooden look much better than they are because he keeps them involved. If he tried the Kobe method, which would be just to try to dominate the entire game, Cleveland would be a losing team and out of the playoff race.

Lastly, to say Dwyane is better than LeBron is flat out silly. Stats don't always tell the whole story, but they don't lie either. LeBron beats Wade in every major statistical category, averages less TOPG, etc. Wade only beats him in BPG (.61 to Wade's 1.18) and FT% (76% to Wade's 77%). Wade might be a better man-to-man defender, but LeBron plays better team defense.

Wade is another one of those wait and see what he does without Shaq guys. We saw what Penny did without him (nothing) and we're seeing what Kobe can do without him (about the same, but he isn't winning). If LeBron played with Shaq, he would probably average about 10 APG and shoot 55% from the field while cruising to the NBA finals.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dwyane Wade led the Heat to the 2nd round of the playoffs without Shaq, and that was rookie Wade.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sloth again.
_______________________________

I was about to post, but I can't believe that just appeared on my screen.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sloth said:


> Dwyane Wade led the Heat to the 2nd round of the playoffs without Shaq, and that was rookie Wade.


Wade, Odom, Jones, Alston, Butler, Grant went to the 2nd round last season.

Kobe, Odom, Mihm, Atkins, Butler, Grant are 5 games under .500 and going home in a few weeks.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sloth said:


> Dwyane Wade led the Heat to the 2nd round of the playoffs without Shaq, and that was rookie Wade.


*Going to the 2nd Round in the Eastern Conference with a supporting cast of Lamar Odom, Caron Butler, Eddie Jones, and even Rafer Alston is not a shocking accomplishment.....

In regards to the argument, you really can't compare Wade or Kobe to Jordan because Jordan never got to play alongside of a dominant big man before Dennis Rodman....It just isn't objective.....Lebron James, imo, is looking more like a young Jordan than Wade or Kobe, because as a 20 year old, with the supporting cast of Zydrunas Illgauskas, Drew Gooden, and Jeff McInnis, he is leading his team into the playoffs, and has a good chance to get to the 2nd round.....

Wade is 23 years old, and plays alongside Shaq....that taints his individual acccomplishments....Kobe hasn't proved anything without Shaq...also tainting his individual accomplishments.....

LeBron, at age 20, is averaging more points, rebounds and assists Wade, and is just one point per game less than Kobe, but leads Kobe in rebounds and assists...What LeBron is doing right now is just crazy, and like Michael did, needs a better supporting cast to win multiple championships.....
*


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Here's part of an article from the Miami Herald yesterday. (sign up site)

Heat's Wade studying Jordan's game



> Wanting to go to great lengths to improve
> 
> Dwyane Wade has shown his ability to excel offensively but still has a desire to be equally special on defense, a feat that some of the NBA's greats have accomplished.
> 
> ...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

ChiBulls2315 said:


> Here's part of an article from the Miami Herald yesterday. (sign up site)
> 
> Heat's Wade studying Jordan's game


If I were a coach, every single thing that Wade does here would be required to ever see the floor in a real game. I'd make every guard intensely study Jordan like this.

Then I'd make my big men watch tapes of Russell and the early David Robinson. The man who in the 91-92 season, averaged over 2 steals and 4 blocks a game, on top of his 23 and 12. Hakeem Olajuwon tapes would be good too, especially forcing each big man to pick apart the games where he OWNED the early Shaq in the Finals. The assignment would be to focus on footwork and positioning. By the way, in 1990, he also had a CRAZY stat year, with 4.6 blocks and 2 steals to add on to his 24 and 14.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

sloth said:


> All he did was ride his teammates ***, and not in a good way either. Not saying that it didn't help it got everyone playing at a higher level, but he showed a better way of leadership during the 2nd 3-peat.


If your age is accurately stated, you would have been 1, 2, and 3 years old during the first 3 peat. I never dog a poster because of his/her age. I think diversity in the ages of posters is part of what makes message boards so much fun.

But you are making some pretty strong statements about MJ's style of play during the first 3 championship seasons for someone who didn't see it.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Oh yeah, as to the premise of the thread, my vote is yes as well.

There have been a lot of supposed "next MJ's" touted for many years now, but the only guy I've seen who even remotely reminds me of MJ's game offensively and defensively is Wade. 

Its funny, because for years the media was so quick to make a comparison between other young guys and MJ, but they don't do it with Wade.

None of this is to say that James isn't freakin' incredible, because he is, but his *game* is unique and doesn't really remind me of MJ's game at all.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I can't compare anyone to Jordan, least of all early Jordan.


Legit question time 

Have you actually been watching much of Dwayno this season ?

And specifically did you see him pimp the Suns last Friday?

I agree with your analysis of young Mike and later Mike ... which is what I was actually referring to when I made the Wade comparison

I never thought Penny or Grant Hill were close stylistically - great players as they were and heady stat pumpers as they were

Kobe went to the MJ school of basketball deportment and protocol for aspiring MJ wannabes and learnt to ( said in best Louis Gosset Jr brogue from Officer and a Gentlemen ) walk , talk , sh*t n shoot like a genuINE MJ soopastaw

As giggly goofy n giddy he make the kiddies... I always thought he was cubic zirconia to the diamond 



> The best way I can describe it this -- whether on offense or defense, back then it seemed that there was hardly ever a time that Jordan didn't either have the ball or have it within an arm's length of him. He was just everywhere doing everything -- ripping down defensive boards over centers, blocking shots, locking guys up, you name it. He was a 6-6, 200-pound uber-athlete playing at the pace of Earl Boykins on speed. I'm not doing it justice.


This is how I see Wade playing the game right now 

And after everyone gets over the mandatory MJ reverent homage and howls of sacrilege for anyone that dare mention anyone else in the same breath ... my comparison at this stage only relates to a style and approach to the game combined with the physical attributes

I don't want to get into a statistical comparison 

To the shock of Dan Rosenbaum I will actually let me own line of sight make up my mind 

And when I see Wade hawking the lanes and ripping Paul Pierce or sailing over the paint to swat Amare Stoudamire ...and shaking Ginobili and giving joint facials to Tim Duncan and Rasho Nestorovic ... the do all get it done with impact on both ends with the I want to rip off your head and sh*t down your neck approach of MJ .... and with his clutch capacity.... leads me to see things in Wade's game now that were eerily reminiscent of 1984 to 1988 MJ

I would actually take Wade over James if it were ever a choice 

For me he is the most valuable guard playing the game 

Except for Kirk


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

LeBron disappointed me last night.

Seemed to me that he quit after the Bulls first two shots in the overtime period.

Jordan NEVER did that.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Bump. 

DWYANE FREAKIN' WADE!!!

God, I love that guy. What a 4th quarter tonight!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Oh yeah, as to the premise of the thread, my vote is yes as well.
> 
> There have been a lot of supposed "next MJ's" touted for many years now, but the only guy I've seen who even remotely reminds me of MJ's game offensively and defensively is Wade...
> 
> None of this is to say that James isn't freakin' incredible, because he is, but his *game* is unique and doesn't really remind me of MJ's game at all.


good post -

Boy, tonight, Wade was conjuring up visions of old.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Wade, Odom, Jones, Alston, Butler, Grant went to the 2nd round last season.
> 
> Kobe, Odom, Mihm, Atkins, Butler, Grant are 5 games under .500 and going home in a few weeks.


kobe has accompolished alot more than when he was wades age . 
you forgot to add the number of rings . all nba and defensive teams . wade has along way to go to catch up with kobe .


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

mr.ankle20 said:


> kobe has accompolished alot more than when he was wades age .
> you forgot to add the number of rings . all nba and defensive teams . wade has along way to go to catch up with kobe .


Leave the accolades behind. That's obviously impossible to compare, and will always be, until one of two things happen:

1. Wade and Kobe meet in the Finals next year, or 
2. We fast forward about twenty years so we can see both of their complete careers in retrospect.


So let's leave the actual accomplishments behind for now. Yes, a ring says something about Kobe the PLAYER, but at the same time, Stockton/Malone, Ewing, Payton, Barkley, and a bunch of other players have no rings, but are among the best to ever play.

Players can be measured outside of their accolades. Stats help too, but stats aren't everything.

In answer to the question: no, Dwyane Wade is not the nearest thing because Lebron is. But Wade is not that far off, and neither. In terms of accomplishments, no one may come close. Jordan holds a lot of records. But Lebron has that "specialness" to potentially break the records, get the rings, etc. 

Wade has that "specialness" too, and as a competitor and player, he's about a 7 out of 10 of Jordanesque-ness. Kobe is about 8.5, and Lebron is right around 8. I think Lebron will leap to a 9, Wade to 8.5, and Kobe won't get much closer than he is now.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wade, Odom, Jones, Alston, Butler, Grant went to the 2nd round last season.

Kobe, Odom, Mihm, Atkins, Butler, Grant are 5 games under .500 and going home in a few weeks.




mr.ankle20 said:


> kobe has accompolished alot more than when he was wades age .
> you forgot to add the number of rings . all nba and defensive teams . wade has along way to go to catch up with kobe .


I never said Kobe didn't have more accomplishments at the same age, the only comparison I made was between last season and this season. Kobe found out that not having Shaq on your team can be a detriment.

Kobe turned 22 in August before the 2000-2001 season. After that season he had 3 All-NBAs (3rd team or better), 2 All-Defense and 2 rings. 

Wade was 22 this season (turned 23 halfway through the season), and he has 1 All-NBA and 1 All-Defense and we'll see about the ring. 

About the only difference I see is that Kobe played with Shaq when he was 20, 21 and 22, while Wade didn't play with Shaq until he was 22 1/2. 

In the '00, '01 and '02 seasons, Kobe was playing with a Shaq who was 28, 29 and 30 years old and in his prime. Kobe without Shaq couldn't even get his team to the playoffs.

Was a 22 year old Kobe any better than Wade right now? I sure don't think so, although that is just my opinion.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Dwyane Wade is already a better basketball player right now than Kobe Bryant ever was or ever will be. 

And this has nothing to do with last night's basketball game. Wade has been playing like that all year, its just a question of how often we tune in to watch it.

If Wade had 2000-2002 Shaq, instead of 2005, hobbled Shaq . . . well, you know where I'm going with this as it relates to Kobe's "accomplishments" in winning championships. Plus, Miami in the second round last year with Wade as a rookie vs. Lakers finishing in the lottery behind the Clippers this year with a substantially similar core also says a little something about Kobe vs. Wade.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Legit question time
> 
> Have you actually been watching much of Dwayno this season ?
> 
> ...


Frohman,

I missed this when you first posted it. Sorry about that.

I did watch plenty of Wade this year. He is outstanding. I agree with Ron Cey that he is a better basketball player than Kobe Bryant. He desperately needs to add a three-pointer to his repertoire, but other than that, there aren't any ****** in his armor.

I'm still going to disagree with you on comparisons to the early Jordan, though. Mind you that it has nothing to do with skill, effort, or anything that Wade can control -- it's just that the extra couple of inches and extra couple of pounds allowed early Jordan to do things that Wade simply can't. Jordan could outleap the Ben Wallaces of his time for offensive rebounds, land, gather himself, and dunk on them with a two-footed jump from a standing start. 

The biggest similarity I see is that both guys were great distance jumpshooters, but only to a point. Wade is such money sometimes from 20 feet, it doesn't make any sense to me that he's not a better three-point shooter. Jordan was the exact same way, and as his physical skills deteriorated, he made the three a bigger part of his game.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

There really is no comparison betweeen a mj of any age and players in the nba right now .I have old game tapes of MJ and the one thing that stands out is his repuation wasnt built at hom,e as there are plenty of great home game performers .He built his rep on the road with 
smack in the face games against good teams in their buildings and there is no one out there than can take there games to that level.

Some will say Wade had a good game with is 28 but Mj would average that in the regular season and then take up a notch in the playoffs.

I love wade to death but let him be the first Dwayne wade because I dont think there will be another MJ its just too high of a mental and physical plateau to climb.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I need to see a LOT more entertaining Dwayne Wade TV commercials before I'll be ready to call him the next MJ.










He has yet to show _any_ sign of taking a product line and raising it to the next level.


----------

